# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره 2 که تو دفترچه اومده چیه؟؟

## Fatemeh2Net

*سلام بچه ها
من خودم دارم ثبت ناممو انجام میدم
جواب سوالمو بدین
مرسی*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*حداقل بگید منطقه شهردای محل سکونت رو از کجا گیر بیارم
*

----------


## imaginedragon

منطقه ای که زندگی میکنید رو نميدونيد هنوز ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Chandler Bing

سوال من هم هست
جواب بدین دوستان لطفا
من که تو اصفهان دیپلم گرفتم باید این فرم رو تهیه کنم؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Arshia27


منطقه ای که زندگی میکنید رو نميدونيد هنوز ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 کدشو نمیدونم*

----------


## magicboy

بچه ها عجله نکنید واسه ثبت نام ولی واسه دقیقه 90 هم نذارید
به هر کافی نتی هم اعتماد نکنید دوست من پارسال سر انتخاب رشته بدبخ شد

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط magicboy


بچه ها عجله نکنید واسه ثبت نام ولی واسه دقیقه 90 هم نذارید
به هر کافی نتی هم اعتماد نکنید دوست من پارسال سر انتخاب رشته بدبخ شد


منم بخاطر همین خودم انجام میدم*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*کد نه 
کلن منطقه شهرداری
اخه ما تو شهرکیم ک تحت شهرداری شهر الونده. الان بنویسم شهرداری شهرکمون یا شهر اصلی؟؟؟*

----------


## A.Z

> *کد نه 
> کلن منطقه شهرداری
> اخه ما تو شهرکیم ک تحت شهرداری شهر الونده. الان بنویسم شهرداری شهرکمون یا شهر اصلی؟؟؟*


من خودم الان میخوام ثبت نام کنم...
اگه فید انتخابی هست،بین گزینه هایی که هست،نزدیک ترینش رو بزن،اگه هم فید آزاده کامل بنویس با توضیحات داخل پرانتز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## broslee

فرم شماره ی دو:
سایت گفته این فرم رو تکمیل کنید بعد ببرید مدرسه یا آموزش پرورش تاییدش کنن.بعد پیش خودتون ازش نگه داری کنید.

من رفتم پیش کافی نته مجاور خونمون عرض فرمود سایت ... خورده .مهم نیست.اگر  آدم بدی بود یه فرم بهم میداد پولشو میگرفت.

فردا که برم مدرسه از مدیر میپرسم که لازمه فرم رو بیارم تایید کنین.یا نه.

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1395
 *
اطلاعات مورد نیاز*


کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش             کد دیپلمکد محل اشتغال             کد استان             کد بخش             کد پیگیری                 اتباع غیر ایرانی

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> فرم شماره ی دو:
> سایت گفته این فرم رو تکمیل کنید بعد ببرید مدرسه یا آموزش پرورش تاییدش کنن.بعد پیش خودتون ازش نگه داری کنید.
> 
> من رفتم پیش کافی نته مجاور خونمون عرض فرمود سایت ... خورده .مهم نیست.اگر  آدم بدی بود یه فرم بهم میداد پولشو میگرفت.
> 
> فردا که برم مدرسه از مدیر میپرسم که لازمه فرم رو بیارم تایید کنین.یا نه.


این فرمو امسال اضافه کردن یا سال های قبلم بود؟
چون من سال های قبل هیچ فرمی رو هیچ جایی نبرده بودم

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.z


من خودم الان میخوام ثبت نام کنم...
اگه فید انتخابی هست،بین گزینه هایی که هست،نزدیک ترینش رو بزن،اگه هم فید آزاده کامل بنویس با توضیحات داخل پرانتز


اقا کده کدددد :d
ستاره نداره میشه ننویسم چیزی؟*

----------


## broslee

> این فرمو امسال اضافه کردن یا سال های قبلم بود؟
> چون من سال های قبل هیچ فرمی رو هیچ جایی نبرده بودم


نمیدونم.

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *
> 
> اقا کده کدددد :d
> ستاره نداره میشه ننویسم چیزی؟*



کد چیو میخوای؟
بالا لینک دادم که

----------


## Ali.psy

چه فرمی اخه؟ من دوسال کنکور دادم فرمی نبوده که ببریم مدرسه تایید کنن :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ali_asadi

برای کد *منطقه شهرداری* لازم نیست پر کنید فقط برای این هست که اگر مثلا در تهران ساکن اید و مثلا در منطقه ی x  ، نزدیک ترین حوزه ی امتحانی برید امتحان بدید ...
(شهرستان ها تنها *یک* حوزه در مرکز دارند و شهر های بزرگ *بیش از یک* حوزه)

در مورد *فرم شماره 2* بعد از اینکه پر کردید بدید مدیر مدرستون مهر و امضاء کنه و پیش خودتون نگه دارید شاید بعدا لازم شد! ولی فعلا قرار نیست جایی ارائه بشه 

موفق باشید
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dow

> چه فرمی اخه؟ من دوسال کنکور دادم فرمی نبوده که ببریم مدرسه تایید کنن


سال قبلم بود دفترچه رو نگاه کنید هستش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad.Bt

فرم شماره 2 چیه؟ :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ali.psy

> بچه ها عجله نکنید واسه ثبت نام ولی واسه دقیقه 90 هم نذارید
> به هر کافی نتی هم اعتماد نکنید دوست من پارسال سر انتخاب رشته بدبخ شد


مگه چطور شده بود؟کافی نتی چیکار کرده بود براش؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> سال قبلم بود دفترچه رو نگاه کنید هستش


اره کنکور94 هم بوده ولی من نبردم تاییدش کنن الانم دانشگاه هستم..ومشکلی نبوده این فرم گواهی پیش دانشگاهی هستش که موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه لازم میشه...همین نه الان...شما مگه پارسال تایید کردی این فرمو اگه کنکوری94 بودی

----------


## Ali.psy

> این فرمو امسال اضافه کردن یا سال های قبلم بود؟
> چون من سال های قبل هیچ فرمی رو هیچ جایی نبرده بودم


اره پارسالم بود واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه بدرد میخوره که لازم نیس الان

----------


## dow

> اره کنکور94 هم بوده ولی من نبردم تاییدش کنن الانم دانشگاه هستم..ومشکلی نبوده این فرم گواهی پیش دانشگاهی هستش که موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه لازم میشه...همین نه الان...شما مگه پارسال تایید کردی این فرمو اگه کنکوری94 بودی


نه , با شما موافقم و فکرمیکنم برای ثبت نام تو دانشگاه خود مدرسه این مورد رو  پر میکنه و با مدارک میده

----------


## Milad.Bt

شما مسئولین هیچ موقع پاسخگو نیستید :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ali.psy

> نه , با شما موافقم و فکرمیکنم برای ثبت نام تو دانشگاه خود مدرسه این مورد رو  پر میکنه و با مدارک میده


بله..من زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه رفتم مدرسه شماره داوطلبی وشناسنامه رو دادم به دفتردار و این گواهی رو با امضا مدیر داد بمن...

----------


## Ali.psy

> شما مسئولین هیچ موقع پاسخگو نیستید


همون گواهی پیش دانشگاهی که به دانشگاه دادی...

----------


## nacli

بابا اصن ب این فرم کاری نداشته باشید. وللش. من ک ثبت نام کردم تموم. در مورد منطقه شهرداری: این کد واسه شهر های بزرگه مثل تهران ک منطقه یک و دو و ... داره
و اگه هم دقت کرده باشید، تو فیلد مربوطه، فقط عدد میشه نوشت توش

----------


## saj8jad

> فرم شماره 2 چیه؟


سلام آجی

یه فرمی ( فرم شماره 2 ) صفحات آخر دفترچه شماره 1 سازمان سنجش هستش که باید اون رو از دفترچه پرینت بگیری ، ببری آموزش و پرورش یا مدرستون مهر و امضاش کنن نزد خودت نگهداری همین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## elm10

سال قبل که مدرسه برای بچه ها ثبت نام کرد این فرم رو به هیچکس نداد و به نظر میاد برای ثبت نام دانشگاه هم مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی (موقت یا دائم) کافی باشه.
بعد هم تمام مراحل به صورت غیرحضوری انجام میشه مطمئنا چنین مدرکی ازت نمیخوان. دانشگاه هم که توی پذیرشش چنین مدرکی نمیگه بیارین برای ثبت نام. 
پس به قول همون کافی نتی : ... خورده!

----------


## magicboy

> مگه چطور شده بود؟کافی نتی چیکار کرده بود براش؟


با رتبه ی 10000 منطقه 3 همه ی پیراپزشکی های خوب قبول میشد ولی وقتی نتایج ثانویه رسید
یه رشته افتضاح درومد اونم شبانه
کد اشتباه شده بود رفیق منم پرینت چک نکرد 
الان مرخصی گرفته برا کنکور 95

----------


## A.Z

> با رتبه ی 10000 منطقه 3 همه ی پیراپزشکی های خوب قبول میشد ولی وقتی نتایج ثانویه رسید
> یه رشته افتضاح درومد اونم شبانه
> کد اشتباه شده بود رفیق منم پرینت چک نکرد 
> الان مرخصی گرفته برا کنکور 95


متاسفانه اینقد ازین دوستان شوت زیاده که نگو...نمونش هم یکی از اقوام ما که کافی نت داره،برای طرف نوع دیپلوم رو اشتباه رد کرده بود...

----------


## Goodbye forever

> نه , با شما موافقم و فکرمیکنم برای ثبت نام تو دانشگاه خود مدرسه این مورد رو  پر میکنه و با مدارک میده


بله دوست عزیز ، مدرسه فرم شماره 2 رو خودش پر میکنه و میفرسته باید بهشون بگین بعدش خودشون میفرستن دست ما نمیدن ... یعنی دست من ندادن

اما یادمه اون سال رفتم پیش دفتردار و یه کارایی انجام داد نمیدونم چیکار کرد گفت خودش کل کنکوری های مدرسه رو میفرسته ...

دستش درد نکنه که مارو راحت کرد  :Yahoo (99): 

البته من اگرم پشت کنکوری حساب بشم دیگه لزومی نداره ... هر وقت قبول شدم اون موقع خودشون میفرستن فکر کنم ...

*کد شهرداری هم مهم نیست!

من که تا حالا وارد نکردم ...

الزامی هم نیست!

موفق باشین
*

----------


## Ali.psy

> با رتبه ی 10000 منطقه 3 همه ی پیراپزشکی های خوب قبول میشد ولی وقتی نتایج ثانویه رسید
> یه رشته افتضاح درومد اونم شبانه
> کد اشتباه شده بود رفیق منم پرینت چک نکرد 
> الان مرخصی گرفته برا کنکور 95


ازش بپرس ببین کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه چی رو میزنه تا فردا بهم خبر بده واجبه ها..حتما..پ ب کن..ممنون

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*دوستان ثبت نامو انجام دادم 
اصن جایی ک ستاره نداره لازم نیس پر شه
ممنون از راهنماییاتون*

----------


## hrm333

Up

----------

